# M-4 Easy Eight Sherman Diorama



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys I'm in the planning stage for a diorama. I bought a 1/35 scale Italeri "Fury" Easy 8 Sherman and some crew figures. I'm also getting an Italeri Steyr RSO/1 Tractor I'm thinking about having the Sherman driving down a road paste a shot up and burned out RSO/1 tractor. I may add a US army jeep traveling along behind the Sherman also with a soldier filming the RSO tractor.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You will love the Tamiya Jeep kit. The Italeri Fury SHerman is okay but not as nice as the new Tamiya Easy 8. You have to convert their old VVSS SHerman to HVSS, at least cosmetically. Be sure also to use the T66 steel track not the rubber chevrom tracks shown on the box art and Fury... the rubber tracks were post war and used on the movie prop but not in WW2.


----------

